# ODNR warns of potential Ice hazard at Portage Lakes East and West Reservoirs



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Posted this here and at NEOhio forum intentionally...Warning about lowered water levels having the potential to affect ice in East and West Reservoirs. Saw them working on this the other day at the pump station catty-corner across from Biggun's. Just found this today on Div. of Watercraft Link. Want to get the word out.

ODNR Warns of Potential Ice Hazard at Portage Lakes http://bit.ly/hQTE6X (via theoutdoorwire.com)

Be safe...
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

A snowmobiler went through last weekend near the clock tower. Right near the little point after he came out from under teh bridge coming from the iron channel. Looks like some open water area there now. I would avoid this area on foot and sleds!!!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Be careful. Turkeyfoot, Rex, Mud, and Miller should be affected the same.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Anybody looking here may also want to check out the NEastOhio forum too...OGF staff has allowed both threads to run for now to get the word out on this...more comments and reports on bad and potentially bad ice are to be found over there too. (Thanks Puterdude!)

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry



Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=163240#ixzz1B7Pn2I1c


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

kx36594 said:


> A snowmobiler went through last weekend near the clock tower. Right near the little point after he came out from under teh bridge coming from the iron channel.


I think this happens every year... Surprised it's not avoided at all costs.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

parmas absolutely right. it seems every year a snowmobile or 4 wheeler goes through right there.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah Icefisherman4life, 
That area around there looks pretty knarly right now...and yep, Parmabass is right about that spot. Right now there is open water beneath the Rt.#619 bridge, I've been told that the Iron Channel is open water too. The narrow pass-through channel into the Leightons Bay is open and the water is open and moving through there to the point where it drops to the level of Long Lake. More of the bay itself opening up. The area where the pontoon docks are, off to the right of Leightons, and over by the old Portage Lakes Historical Society has a couple sumps (nearer Leighton's) and there are several rather wet looking holes off that dock area...someone may still be trying to fish there...they regularly work those spots. The area in front of Hook Line and Drinkers has the look of an abandoned superhighway and is literally troughed with Ski-doo tracks...they are everywhere. 

I didn't see any current activity on North. I saw one shanty on the ice by the "Beach" where the houseboat docks on Long Lake. The Channel behind the Kiwanis is open from the area where it nears West Reservoir (across from Hook, Line and Drinkers and below their parking lot on that side of the street)...(I think that the start of that channel is where water drops to there from East (at the Clocktower...HMMM?) and also, further down from North Reservoir. The ice closes in again at the first branch past the Kiwanis. Panfish are biting...all ahead slow.

I'm wondering if anyone has been past Old State Park recently. I just talked on the phone to my son's mother who lives over there and she says that young kids are still blasting through the Turkeyfoot Channel towards 619 on 4 wheelers. 

Still no return call from the ODNR Dept. of Engineers about the status of the water level drop and their warning on the ice conditions.

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Here's the latest...
I just got off the Phone with Hung Thai, the ODNR Engineer. Nice fella, he says that the water level has dropped about two inches throughout the entire system since last friday. The way they look at it Turkeyfoot and West Reservoir are considered as one...which explains why their original warning mentioned "Portage Lakes East and West Reservoirs"...the other side of the Iron channel, East Reservoir being the other element involved...the level of the Iron Channel is representative of both, and the Iron channel is clear of ice right now. The water is being drawn off at the Gatehouse by Leighton's at the corner Portage Lakes Drive and Turkeyfoot Road. There is a 36" gate there which has been open two to three inches since last Wednesday (about a week) in that time the overall water table has dropped two inches. 

Ideally, the parts which are needed to replace the gates will be arriving today or tommorrow and the repairs will be completed on schedule. The plan (if repairs are not completed by then would call for the level being raised again by introduction of water from Nimisilla Reservoir...which is above level right now, and yes, that would lower the level at Nimisilla creating the same type of situation there. Another way that this could be accomplished is by drawing water in from the Tuscarawas River "Diversion?" Dam at herrington Rd.

There are two sets of gates above Long Lake, the one we've mentioned above, and another "Emergency Gate" at the Clock Tower; the level of the Emergency gates is higher than the level of the gates at the Gatehouse by Leighton's.

Long Lake, where the water is being diverted to, is relatively small by comparison, (but still covers a lot of ground), and they are "unsure" of the possible effects on the ice there. 

The ODNR Warning Advisory notice originally posted here, along with three or four signs which have been posted are apparently the only warnings that have been issued. 

.................................................. .................................................. ...

I just recieved a second call...
Four Warning signs have been posted as of this time...One at Old State Park Ramp, one at New State Park, One at the Harbour Inn, and one at Keifer Marina. Two signs are being held in reserve in case of the drawdown at Nimisilla (which, as of this morning, is 1/2" above level.) Long Lake is also 1/2" above level as of this morning. If anyone can think of additional places where signs should be posted please post here, I'll let Hung know about it, he says that more signs can be made up to cover Nimisilla in that event. 

East Reservoir is about Three inches below level this morning.
The lowering effect is considerably less on West Reservoir/Turkeyfoot, because the water level is constantly being replenished or is "recharging" by base flow (groundwater) from the surrounding area. 

Hung Thai has promised to keep us advised if there are any big changes in Lake levels or in the ODNR's plans. Hopefully their parts will arrive on time from Cleveland (they changed suppliers in order to speed up the process) and the repairs will be completed so that the January 21st completion date will see the lakes being recharged and the levels returning to normal.

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Good report !


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, I see this has finally made the Beacon, and is available 
on-line...heres the URL...

http://www.ohio.com/news/break_news/114143284.html

According to the article people should stay off the ice on both East and West Reservoirs.

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks RW for the updated reports.. 

Guess I'll be avoiding Portage Lakes this weekend for my ice fishing fix.


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

well i got a e mail yesterday night from Phil Hillman the Division of Wildlife District Three Fish Management Supervisor in response to my e mail i sent to them on saturday after reading this thread. He said that the work should be done at the end of this week and they do not plan to take any water from nimi to refill the other lakes. Im glad that they got back to me.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey all,
I just spoke with Hung Thai the ODNR Engineer; He tells me that their repairs went well...and that once the gate was in and they got it shut they didn't have to add add any water...the lake was able to recharge itself from groundwater. As of this morning the lake was only about an inch below normal pool...the ice should be ok again...(I'll add that no ice is safe). He thanked us for our co-operation, and told me that, as we (mousejam) had suggested, flyers were made up and posted at the local baitstores in order to better warn the local Icefishermen and RV users.. It's good that we could work together in that way. When I asked how he was doing, he said "Much better this week!" He was relieved that the whole thing went off without incident. 

Thanks again to all who helped to update this thread.

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry



Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1145362#post1145362#ixzz1ByCXwREk


----------

